

Ask Dustin Curtis (UX Designer) anything about your web site - jmtame
http://officehours.tv/senseis/dustin-curtis

======
jdelsman
I love this concept. Smart guys offering up advice to fledgling companies and
entrepreneurs looking to do something great. $10 for 10 minutes is a steal for
such an opportunity, especially because you could prepare a few questions well
in advance.

------
benblack
What does he charge to just shut up already?

~~~
thomasgerbe
While I think the tone of your comment is unnecessary and nonconstructive, I
do think it's a curious choice.

Co-founder of Foursquare.

Co-founder of Grooveshark.

Co-founder of Reddit.

And a semi-famous UX person.

I mean, I could understand if he were the lead designer on a successful
startup, been a major influencer to the industry or founded something amazing
as a designer.

~~~
ketralnis
> Co-founder of Reddit.

Wait, what?

~~~
levity
That's a list of all the people who are on officehours.tv
(<http://officehours.tv/faqs>), not Dustin's CV.

------
whereareyou
What an awesome idea and opportunity. I just set my calendar reminders to come
back and bid. I need some DCurtis UI time!

------
joshuabutner
While I really like the idea, I have a hard time supporting something that
Dustin Curtis has a hand in, in any capacity. He's a bit smug/arrogant for my
taste.

------
whereareyou
Does anyone know who is behind this?

~~~
aik
From the FAQ:

Who's behind OfficeHours.TV and how did you get the Senseis?

There is currently only one founder for OfficeHours.TV, Jared Tame. Most of
the Senseis have agreed to host office hours after Jared wrote a book called
Startups Open Sourced and interviewed many of them. You can watch an interview
about the book with Jared on The Startup Foundry

~~~
whereareyou
Thanks.

